

Apple Watch Woes - samsnelling
http://snelling.io/apple-watch-woes

======
jchimney
Not really bad at all if these are the cherry picked negative comments. These
are the most critical comments that could be gathered from numerous reviews?

~~~
err4nt
These arent the most damning criticisms, you have to read the full reviews to
get those.

~~~
joshstrange
Uh, yes they are. I've read the majority of those reviews and those quotes are
the worst from them. If you disagree I'd love to see what you thought was
worse.

~~~
samsnelling
There were some quotes from videos that were pretty bad, but I did try and
pick the worst I could find in about an hour of reading reviews. The truth is,
there just isn't much negativity around anything Apple.

> [..] realized the company isn’t just selling some wrist-worn computer, it’s
> selling good looks and coolness [..] this Apple product works to help you
> look—and feel—good. [..] Even when the watch face is off, the black
> sapphire-crystal screen looks elegant. \- Joanna Stern, WSJ

What kind of ridiculous praise is this? You certainly won't find writing like
that on any other consumer product.

Edit: I am very pro smart watch, and hope Apple succeeds. I only wanted to
bring some of the real criticisms to the forefront.

